# New Pattern



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Here is a new pattern I just got finished with to give me a better position for my wrist when shooting. I shoot with one fork on top of the other and many times I catch myself bringing the top fork out to be more comfortable. Well, when I realized I was doing this I thought about making the top fork longer to go ahead and put my wrist in the position it was wanting to be in.
I also finished the hammer steel slingshot with tennis racket grip tape and some basic black paint to keep away rust.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

smitty said:


> Here is a new pattern I just got finished with to give me a better position for my wrist when shooting. I shoot with one fork on top of the other and many times I catch myself bringing the top fork out to be more comfortable. Well, when I realized I was doing this I thought about making the top fork longer to go ahead and put my wrist in the position it was wanting to be in.
> I also finished the hammer steel slingshot with tennis racket grip tape and some basic black paint to keep away rust.


Great stuff!


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

the new patern is great! the hamma also!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Like the Hamma.

Isn't it interesting to see what comes from accommodating our own desires, needs etc in a design.

Personally specific.

Love it!


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

its kind of a funk design... i like it alot


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

The hamma came out really nice. With that new one, Smitty, you are evolving from a craftsman into an artisan. Good work, man!


----------



## Paul (Jun 15, 2010)

Very nice. I like both. (drool)


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks for the reviews fellers ! I'm still working on the first slingshot off of the new pattern, so we'll have to leave the jury out on how she will shoot. That longer top fork might be fine or it might not. I might get it finished in time to shoot it this weekend.


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

That new pattern looks interseting, can't wait to see the finished item. Lets us know how it shoots.
Martin.


----------



## boyntonstu (Jul 16, 2010)

Nice work and great thinking.

It will save me the cost and suffering of undergoing finger surgery to accommodate my shooting position.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

It looks like a modern treasure, a beauty to hold.


----------

